# iPhone 5 Telekom Lieferzeit?



## TheGamerzZ (20. September 2012)

Hi
Ich habe mein Vertrag bei der Telekom verlängert und mir dazu das iPhone 32GB in Schwarz Vorbestellt. Nun stehen im Internet etliche verschiede Wartezeiten. Mal steht irgendwo 2 Wochen, woanders 4 Wochen und auf manchen Seiten sogar das man es tatsächlich in Deutschland trotz der unglaublich hohen Nachfrage am Freitag bekommen soll. Was soll ich denn glauben??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Wer bekommt welches Kontingent und wo stehst du in der Warteschlange? Schwer zu sagen was du glauben sollst oder kannst


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. September 2012)

Die Wartezeit dürfte in mehrererlei Hinsicht gestaffelt sein. 


- Zum einen dürften die "kleinen" iPhones mit nur 16 Gig Speicher am beliebtesten sein, dann halt die 32er und 64er Gig Varianten, wobei letztere recht teuer sind und weniger oft bestellt werden dürften. 

- Hinzu kommt noch die Warteschlange, die sich nach dem Zeitpunkt der Bestellung richten dürfte - hat man direkt recht früh am Freitag bestellt, dürfte man auf der sicheren Seite sein, wenn die Order erst gestern aufgegeben wurde - viel Glück beim Warten. 

- Ausserdem gabs da noch die Vorbestell-Aktion der Telekom, bei der man sich für das "nächste grosse Smartphone" vormerken lassen konnte vor der Apple-Präsi, und die einem wohl eine Art Vorzugsbehandlung einbringen dürfte mittels des mitgelieferten Codes ...



Da der Verkaufsstart auf den 21. terminiert ist, dürften die ersten Geräte an dem Tag auch verschickt werden/eintreffen bei den Vorbestellern, nach obiger Reihenfolge halt ... wenn man jetzt erst ein 16er Gerät bestellt, dürfte das mit der vierwöchigen Wartezeit wohl hinkommen. Im "freien Handel" werden die Dinger wohl erst spät dieses Jahr ankommen, Kollege meinte gestern, die im Blöd/Geizmarkt rechnen nicht vor Dezember mit Kontingenten ... 




Meins kommt hoffentlich auch schon am Freitag/Samstag an, hab zeitig meinen Vertrag verlängert, und die Kombo Weiss/64 Gig (gabs quasi umsonst dabei <3) dürfte nicht allzu häufig aufgegeben werden. ^^


----------



## keinnick (20. September 2012)

Frag doch einfach mal bei der Telekom an. Die werden es Dir am ehesten sagen können.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (20. September 2012)

Hab das leider erst am 19. Bestellt. Direkt im Telekom Shop bestellt. Aber halt die 32GB Version. Ich wohne in Wolfsburg, weiß nicht ob der Wohnort auch Wichtig ist. Glaubt ihr das ich obwohl ich am 19. Bestellt habe am Freitag mit einer Lieferung Rechnen darf??

Edit:
Seh grad im Kundencenter steht nun "Bestellung in Bearbeitung". Gestern abend stand da noch nichts. Glaubt ihr es kommt Freitag an ??


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. September 2012)

F Yeah, wie schon vermutet: Meins kommt morgen, im Kundencenter hat mein Iphone 5 w/64GB nun eine Paketnummer der DHL, und laut DHL-Lieferungsverfolgung ist das Päckchen atm unterwegs zum "Ziel-Paketzentrum". 


Herauszufinden im Kundencenter btw: https://www.t-mobile.de/lieferstatus


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2012)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:
			
		

> F Yeah, wie schon vermutet: Meins kommt morgen, im Kundencenter hat mein Iphone 5 w/64GB nun eine Paketnummer der DHL, und laut DHL-Lieferungsverfolgung ist das Päckchen atm unterwegs zum "Ziel-Paketzentrum".
> Herauszufinden im Kundencenter btw: https://www.t-mobile.de/lieferstatus



Glückwunsch 

Wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## norse (20. September 2012)

Bei uns sind heute auch die ersten exemplare eingetroffen... ich würd behaupten da bekommts sicher auch bald deins! 

aber muss sagen optisch..gefällts mir nciht Oo


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. September 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> Wann hast du denn bestellt?


 In der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag, 5 Stunden Wartezeit bis ich durchkam, Bestellung aufgegeben dann um kurz vor 3 Uhr morgens. 

Hatte zum Glück eh noch was zu tun nebenher ....





Die 64er werden wohl halt weniger stark nachgefragt, denke ich mal.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. September 2012)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:
			
		

> In der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag, 5 Stunden Wartezeit bis ich durchkam, Bestellung aufgegeben dann um kurz vor 3 Uhr morgens.
> Hatte zum Glück eh noch was zu tun nebenher ....
> Die 64er werden wohl halt weniger stark nachgefragt, denke ich mal.



Das nenne ich Einsatz 
Ja, ich denke auch, dass bei dem 64er die Chancen je nachdem besser stehen, eines zu ergattern.
Mein 16GB kommt aber zum Glück auch morgen


----------



## TheGamerzZ (21. September 2012)

Bei mir steht immernoch Bestellung in Bearbeitung : / keine Dhl oder Packet Nummer


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. September 2012)

Tut mir leid das zu hören .....


Aber: Ratet mal, wer grad Post bekam. 




Erst mal alle Daten rüberschiffen jetzt, Pics kommen nachher. ^^


----------



## Sashinho (21. September 2012)

Bei mir steht bei Hermes: Im Zentrallager angekommen! 
Was bedeutet bei denen eigentlich Express? Bis 12 Uhr?


----------



## TheGamerzZ (21. September 2012)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid das zu hören .....
> 
> Aber: Ratet mal, wer grad Post bekam.
> 
> Erst mal alle Daten rüberschiffen jetzt, Pics kommen nachher. ^^



Haha du glücklicher  Lad sobald wie möglich paar Fotos hoch  Meins kommt heute nicht mehr wenn da In Bearbeitung steht oder??


----------



## Sashinho (21. September 2012)

Fotos und Unboxing Videos gibt es doch im Internet genug 
Ein Review wäre geil


----------



## Cook2211 (21. September 2012)

Bei mir hat soeben auch der DHL-Mann geliefert.
Die Optik mit dem längeren Display ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber Verarbeitung und Materialauswahl sind top


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (21. September 2012)

Sashinho schrieb:


> Fotos und Unboxing Videos gibt es doch im Internet genug
> Ein Review wäre geil


 Kommt heute Abend, ich muss jetzt erst mal arbeiten fahren .... f yeah. 

(Kann ich schon mal ein paar Sachen für unterwegs testen)


----------



## TheGamerzZ (21. September 2012)

Ich will auch -.-' Bestimmt darf ich noch 2 Wochen warten oder so :'(


----------



## TheGamerzZ (21. September 2012)

Ich will auch -.-' Bestimmt darf ich noch 2 Wochen warten oder so :'


----------



## Shicehaufen (21. September 2012)

Juhu ich habs😄😄


----------

